# Dog Parks.. Uggh!



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I checked out the local dog park tonight as a place to train a young 8 month old Vizsla for some off leash lessons. I hadn't been to this park in three years as it was a place Bailey had been mugged several times before.
There were only about eight dogs in the park this evening. All smaller except these two 150 pound Newfoundlanders that looked docile enough.
As I waited, I let Bailey and Chloe run in the park. I threw a ball and they had fun retrieving it.
15 minutes in, an older neutered Beagle male mounted Bailey in a dominate action. Bailey, who usually tells the dog off, just submitted until I intervened. I thought that interesting.

A couple minutes later on the other side of the park the two Newfoundlanders sandwiched Bailey and for 5 seconds it was a fight. Bailey got out between them with his tail between his legs after taking a whoopin'. 
Well Bailey will be getting about 15 stiches on his back tomorrow morning. 
The owner of the Newfoundlanders was very apologetic as her males are both intact and she normally checks the park first before she lets them off leash. Bailey is very obviously a intact male.
I know better. What was I thinking. Never again.
RBD


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh no - poor Bailey! Did the owner of the other dogs do or say anything? Not a fair fight when two huge dogs go after one. I hope he heals fast!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Bailey. My boy, exhausted after the NAVHDA test and long ride in a car, also took a fight today in the park (it is not a regular size park, but rather a large area, approximately 2.5 km long). We were hoping for a slow walk together. He played some with one dog he knew. But then there were five large dogs who did not want to stop chasing him, did not listen to my boy's plea to stop, and he took the fight (usually, his tail is between his legs when something like this happens, but this time he had his tail up). I had to intervene, leashed my boy and proceeded towards the exit which was more than a km away. I could not believe my eyes as there were more and more dogs coming from everywhere and teaming up, who also wanted to chase my boy. I was busy telling these dogs to get lost.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope Bailey heals quickly... poor guy!! I just do not like dog parks. Have had similar experiences in the past, but not that bad!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Bailey is fine and these stitches will be added to his collection. He now has more stitches than field and show ribbons. 

My vet loves Bailey. He has made him a lot of money. Not once have I gone in because he was sick. :

I remember our family doctor telling me when I was about 14; "Rod, you'll have to be more careful. You are costing your family a lot of money." 

I got the dog that fits my personality to a tee.

Knucklehead.

Happy trails in the wild spaces. Forget the prison yards for dogs. 

RBD


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Poor Bailey. Hope he is ok. Silly me...... They are proposing a skateboard park in the park where several of us just run our dogs off leash now. It has a playground, a basketball court, a soccer field and a baseball diamond currently. You must park on the street if you don't live in close proximity to it. The field is large enough to house a dog park too. We currently have to drive for 15-20 minutes out of our neighborhood to go to one. Knowing what happens in dog parks, I just want to rethink this............
Hope every thing heals ok and quickly. Dharma and I send our healing thoughts. Take care.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Poor Bailey! I'm glad he is okay and that it wasn't more serious. 

We used to take Ruby to dog parks when she was a puppy. All the dogs always seemed very interested in her --- more so than any of the other dogs there. As she got older (around 6-7 months?) I noticed that she was starting to get picked on a lot. I never understood why she was getting targeted, but we stopped going to dog parks all together around that time. Dog fights scare me, and I would always hate seeing the wounded look of hurt feelings on Ruby's face after an altercation.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dang it. I hate when we do something against our better judgment, and it backfires on the dog.
Give Bailey a rub under the chin for me.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. I hope he heals quickly.

Past experience with dog parks with a different breed was not all that good. I've been thinking a lot on how best to socialize my pup since we don't have a lot of dog friends nearby after we moved to Virginia.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey is sore this morning. The vet thinks 8 stitches should close up the wound and only under sedation. 

Should be interesting this Saturday at the Vizsla Specialty dog show where I am showing him in "Field Trial Dog". 

Good thing they don't deduct for honorable scars. ???

Darn hunting dogs anyway.

Some might say; "More trouble than they are worth?"
Not a chance. Worth every penny and much more.

Thanks for the good wishes. He'll be fine.

Rod


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Good luck at the show Bailey !!!!!! off lead at a dog park - hunting or field trial - on a hike - off lead is when our pups are put in HARMS way - this is what they were bred 4 - running free under our control - I have no control over other pups or owners - I just try to reduce the risks 4 my pups - keep random encounters with other pups to a minimum - till recall is done without ? - do not put your pup with others they have not been socialized with - not easy to do - but cuts down on the # of stiches !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If we made a post for all the times our dogs had boo boos, the forum could fill it with multiple pages.

Good luck to Bailey this weekend.
Wear your battle scars proudly.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I am glad to hear Bailey is okay -- whew. 

I have a love hate relationship with dog parks. We live in the city, so we end up going to dog parks more than we like. Obviously, there are some parks that are better than others and we are the crazy people who go at 6am when there's no one there. Wilson got "told" by a pair of newfie's when he was a wee pup of 4 months (next door neighbors). He got bit in the face (no stitches needed), so I am wary of newfie's. Your story confirms this! Luckily for me, W is very submissive and I keep a close eye on him and if there's every a sign of trouble, we leave. Of course, it's hard to always intervene and dogs are so darn fast... Lucky for you Rod, you live in the beautiful state of CA and have the great outdoors to explore! I wish we had that kind of space for our pup.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

redbirddog said:


> Bailey is sore this morning. The vet thinks 8 stitches should close up the wound and only under sedation.
> Should be interesting this Saturday at the Vizsla Specialty dog show where I am showing him in "Field Trial Dog".
> Good thing they don't deduct for honorable scars. ???
> Rod


RBD: This will be a test for judges whether they follow this rule. Let us know what they say. Is this show in ON or CA?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Poor Bailey! Hope the stitches are out in record time and the wound heels quickly!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hope Bailey is okay, we've never been to a dog park and hopefully never will.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Bailey and his altercation. I have had my share too, and we also just stay away. The really sad thing is, that there might be some residual emotional trauma as a result of the experience. It might not show up right away, but sometime later? Our Weimaraner was traumatized in the dog park and never really recuperated. She went from a friendly, dog loving, happy girl, to fearful, and shy of any other dogs, and never really got over it, even dogs in the family.
I started taking Fergy to the dog park when construction took over our play lot. He got chased into trees and herded into the fence every time we went. He loved to run, and just as soon as he would start after a ball, or just playing, some other dog would go after him like he was prey. He was just 5 or 6 mo.s and I just had to stop taking him. TOO Dangerous!!

Good Vib's and positive energy to Bailey for a fast and complete recovery, with no left over mental stress! Poor Guy... Why are Vizslas obviously noticed by other dog breeds, just as they are by other humans ???


----------

